# Your favorite 1911 carry pistol



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Finally found what to me is the perfect 1911 carry pistol, Kimber Ultra CDP II, carries perfect, light, shoots like a champ and is very accurate. Finally found a 1911 I can carry all day and when I get home still stays on my hip.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had one of those once...ONCE.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I have several lightweight compacts, but lately I have been carrying a Kimber Tac-II. Full size, but light weight.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry a S&W 1911 SC-PD Commander. It weight is 27oz empty. This not my main carry but I do use it sometimes.







:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Kimber Compact CDP II










WM


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

*My Kimber Ultra Carry II*

This....without a doubt!









Schwazche


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry my Para LTC mostly. Got an officers Colt too but it doesn't shoot as well and I'm a lot more confident with the para:smt1099


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

It is and always will be my stainless Wilson Combat Professional in a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2, carried IWB.

tex45acp


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Lately, Kimber Tac-II. Full-size 1911, but with lightweight frame.


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

I got to carry a good friend's Brown Kobra carry bobtail around the hunting lease for a couple of days and now I really want one. The bobtail makes concealing much easier for me.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

schwazche - I just replaced my thumb safety (cant use the ambi with the crimson trace [soon to buy] and changed out my arch with a wilson, did not like the plastic one.

Tex - wow what a nice wilson!

I started also carrying my Les Baer Concept VII, can tell the weight is a lot more but still rides good in a Milt Sparks.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

Kimber Pro Carry II with 2300 rds fired, 100% reliable out of the box.


----------



## 1911nut (Dec 2, 2007)

I like to carry my Dan Wesson Bobtail. Accurate and easily concealed.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Kimber Ultra Aegis II.
Small, light, accurate, dependable.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Springfield ultra Compact


----------



## p85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Kimber Pro Covert II*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Oops wrong place


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Colt Light Wieght Commander in 38 Super...:watching:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I use a Bersa Thunder 45 but if I were to use a 1911 it would be this old POS. Yes, it is a Colt Lightweight Commander. Why don't I carry it? In my mind it is too pretty  Regards, Richard


----------

